# adhesive



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought a tube of Loctite Power Grab All-Purpose construction adhesive. Any of you used it? thoughts?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't seen that one yet. What type of materials can you glue with it? Later RJD


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I use it frequently. It works great when at least one side is porous. I use it mainly to glue on plastic veneer panels to a foam board base. 










-Brian


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian - we want to see more of that train depot - any more pics?

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the construction thread - http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8705 

and a pic set up on the layout - 










-Brian


----------

